

Google, eBay, Amazon, Facebook back new lobbying group - eplanit
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/25/net-us-congress-lobbying-idUSBRE86O1JO20120725

======
creamyhorror
I'm surprised they took this long, and at the same time somewhat concerned
about whether they'll be a particularly nefarious lobby (hopefully not).
Still, this is the natural order of things in the economy.

